# How the General Public Uses Chainsaws



## WarmGuy (Feb 16, 2013)

Partly because I'm chicken, and partly because I'm just careful, I read up on and follow all the safety information concerning chainsaw use. 

So, it's always interesting to watch how a regular guy uses a chainsaw.  My neighbor got his chainsaw out, and:

No hearing protection
No helmet,
No chaps,
No gloves
Regular shirt
Throw started it
Chain was way loose
Chain was remarkably dull
Idle was so high that the chain was spinning

I ended up volunteering to cut his wood for him with my saw.


----------



## Como (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds like a result!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 16, 2013)

WarmGuy said:


> Partly because I'm chicken, and partly because I'm just careful, I read up on and follow all the safety information concerning chainsaw use.
> 
> So, it's always interesting to watch how a regular guy uses a chainsaw. My neighbor got his chainsaw out, and:
> 
> ...


Just watch a couple youtube videos......


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 17, 2013)

I just sold a chainsaw to a guy that showed me his 100 stitch scar on the back of his left hand. Made me realize i need order some Kevlar chainsaw gloves.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 17, 2013)

That's why we essentially don't allow anybody to cut on our farm.  No PPE; no cut tree!


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2013)

I am guilty of lack of PPE too.. I usually do wear safety glasses, work gloves and steel toe boots and that's about it.. On occasion I will wear earplugs but they end up coming out lol.. I do try to be careful and pay attention to body position and my surroundings but I usually do not drop trees just buck them up..

Ray


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 17, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I just sold a chainsaw to a guy that showed me his 100 stitch scar on the back of his left hand. Made me realize i need order some Kevlar chainsaw gloves.


 
I wonder what vintage of saw he was running? Many modern saws have designed shapes into them to prevent the chain from wrapping around like that. That's one reason the bottom section of the back handle on most saws is flat and wide.



raybonz said:


> I usually do not drop trees just buck them up..


 
Even bucking logs there is potential for kick-back, kick-out, chain failure and other dangerous situations. Chaps man. The #1 safety item for chainsaw work.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 17, 2013)

He said it was a poulan, not sure how old but it had a chain brake. The chain brake handle actually snapped in half and his hand went into the chain.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 17, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I wonder what vintage of saw he was running? Many modern saws have designed shapes into them to prevent the chain from wrapping around like that. That's one reason the bottom section of the back handle on most saws is flat and wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Even bucking logs there is potential for kick-back, kick-out, chain failure and other dangerous situations. Chaps man. The #1 safety item for chainsaw work.


Holy crap you need a suit of armor based on that injury diagram!

Ray


----------



## Valhalla (Feb 17, 2013)

This is a good reminder for all of us. Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 17, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Holy crap you need a suit of armor based on that injury diagram!
> 
> Ray


Or at least gloves, chaps, boots, and a hardhat.    They make special shirts too but I'll admit I don't own one.


----------



## WarmGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I just sold a chainsaw to a guy that showed me his 100 stitch scar on the back of his left hand. Made me realize i need order some Kevlar chainsaw gloves.


 
I have these gloves, which are sold as protective:






but I'm pretty sure they aren't very protective. 

I've had regular-old-chaps for years, but I've been upping my protection and bought these 10 layer chaps and really like them:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MLUEOU/ref=pe_175190_21431760_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1

I even bought a protective shirt, which hasn't arrived yet:

http://www.cspforestry.com/SwedePro_Chain_Saw_Protective_Shirt_p/chainsawshirt.htm

I realize that almost no one uses a protective shirt, but I don't see any downside except for the cost (it's never hot here).

I figure that the helmet is the best protection.  If there's a kickback that throws the saw against my face, I'd like something to slow it down.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 17, 2013)

I have the helmet, chaps and these boots
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accesso...-and-insoles/protective-boots,-functional-28/

They've held up well for 3 years and have Kevlar padding on the top of your foot.

Been planning to order a husky jacket as well. And gloves. These lumber work gloves get good reviews.

http://www.amickssuperstore.com/LumberWorks_Chainsaw_Gloves_p/lumberworks chainsaw gloves.htm


----------



## adrpga498 (Feb 17, 2013)

WarmGuy said:


> Partly because I'm chicken, and partly because I'm just careful, I read up on and follow all the safety information concerning chainsaw use.
> 
> So, it's always interesting to watch how a regular guy uses a chainsaw. My neighbor got his chainsaw out, and:
> 
> ...



Easier then calling 911


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 17, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Or at least gloves, chaps, boots, and a hardhat.  They make special shirts too but I'll admit I don't own one.


 
I don't own the shirt or the gloves. Hardly ever see the shirt for sale anywhere. Labonville doesn't even offer a shirt. For gloves, I am using the cheap Atlas Fit gloves. I know they offer no protection from a chain, but I love their grip. Figure if I have more control of the saw there will be a lot less chance of it getting out of control.

This just reminds me of the "Natural Selection" video posted on here recently. I could not believe the guy took his left hand off the saw while it was running full throttle in the wood.

We shouldn't be scared of these saws, but we should give them the respect they deserve. Be smart while you are working out there, and that goes for all tools (e.g., tractors, trucks, welders, hand saws, drills). As my dad says, "Parents close and eye and forgive. Tools take an arm, leg, or life and do not shed a tear nor care one bit."


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 17, 2013)

adrpga498 said:


> Easier then calling 911


 
Not really. Running a chainsaw for several hours versus hitting 9-1-1 on the phone isn't even close work wise. Might be harder on the heart and conscience to dial 9-1-1 though. Certainly easier on the neighbor all the way around for him to cut the wood.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 17, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> I have the helmet, chaps and these boots
> http://www.husqvarna.com/us/accesso...-and-insoles/protective-boots,-functional-28/
> 
> They've held up well for 3 years and have Kevlar padding on the top of your foot.
> ...


 
That is one of my big problems. I cannot find gloves that fit my small hands very easily. I wear "S" size in Atlas gloves and Mechanix wear gloves. Those chainsaw gloves are offered in L and XL.

I hardly ever cut wearing a coat, so don't know if that would be any help. However, would love some suggestions on a shirt.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 17, 2013)

http://www.baileysonline.com/PDF/sizing_guide2.pdf

Baileys has Youngstown gloves in medium. Don't know if small are available or not.


----------



## Seanm (Feb 18, 2013)

My wife and kids got me chaps for my birthday last week. Never used them in the past and never had a close call but will use them from now on. We were in town and had to pick them up at home depot. We couldnt find them and asked two employee ladies, both of them had husbands that had chainsaw injuries to the leg and both said they never cut now without them, surprised me a bit.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 18, 2013)

Seanm said:


> My wife and kids got me chaps for my birthday last week. Never used them in the past and never had a close call but will use them from now on. We were in town and had to pick them up at home depot. We couldnt find them and asked two employee ladies, both of them had husbands that had chainsaw injuries to the leg and both said they never cut now without them, surprised me a bit.


 
It isn't the close calls I am worried about. It is skipping the close call and going right to flesh and bone that scares the hell out of me. The savings on the utility bill gets completely wiped out with one trip to the hospital and time off of work. A lasting injury or fatality makes it completely not worth it. Remember, accidents occur when you least expect them. Be smart about this stuff. Use safety equipment. Do the most dangerous stuff early in the day. I tend to saw, split, and then load the truck in that particular order. No way I am sawing an entire day straight until severe fatigue sets in and/or it becomes mind numbing such that I am not paying attention to what I am doing. Changing up activities tends to keep your mind fresh.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe because I'm in the hearing business, Audiologist, try and wear hearing protection.
When you're 70 or 80 it will come back and bite you. Hearing aids are very small nowadays
but pretty expensive


----------



## TreePapa (Feb 19, 2013)

Lack of chaps is one reason I haven't ever used the 2nd hand 'lectric chainsaw that sits in my garage. That, and its old enough that it does not have a chain brake at all. I've thought of selling it to get back the $25 I paid, but then I thought about how guilty I'd feel selling it to some yokel who won't even think about PPE before using it. So there it sits.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## nate379 (Feb 19, 2013)

Same here except I need XXL in many gloves.... I don't even have big hands.



fabsroman said:


> That is one of my big problems. I cannot find gloves that fit my small hands very easily. I wear "S" size in Atlas gloves and Mechanix wear gloves. Those chainsaw gloves are offered in L and XL.
> 
> I hardly ever cut wearing a coat, so don't know if that would be any help. However, would love some suggestions on a shirt.


 
So far only time I needed chaps was when I caught the end of the saw dawg on my leg while moving my 460.  (have a set of big "western" dawgs on it)  The chaps didn't do a damn bit of good, tore right through them and got my leg.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 19, 2013)

TreePapa said:


> Lack of chaps is one reason I haven't ever used the 2nd hand 'lectric chainsaw that sits in my garage. That, and its old enough that it does not have a chain brake at all. I've thought of selling it to get back the $25 I paid, but then I thought about how guilty I'd feel selling it to some yokel who won't even think about PPE before using it. So there it sits.
> 
> Peace,
> - Sequoia


 

Just FYI, chaps wont stop an electric saw.  Go ahead and sell it if thats whats holding you up. Take the 25 beans, put it towards some shaps and go cut!


----------



## TreePapa (Feb 19, 2013)

My thought is that injury would be less with chaps that without. That is, if I were using an proper electric saw with a brake, etc. However: Stihl MSE 140 - $350. Chaps - $100. Helmet system - $65. Chainsaw gloves - $45. Plus sales tax on all that comes out to over $500. Yes, some of these can be found for less on Azamon, but I think I will stick to letting other folks buck the wood, i.e. tree guys and gardeners who stick pre-cut wood on the curb, or advertise it on CL. Even if I have to pay for wood sometimes, the outlay at any one time is far less. And since we just use the fireplace to warm up the den, it's not mission critical.

I have a lot of respect for you guys that do this properly. I just don't want to make the investment to do so, and I'm not willing to to "cut corners" with a chainsaw. Not ever.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 19, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Same here except I need XXL in many gloves.... I don't even have big hands.
> 
> 
> 
> So far only time I needed chaps was when I caught the end of the saw dawg on my leg while moving my 460. (have a set of big "western" dawgs on it) The chaps didn't do a damn bit of good, tore right through them and got my leg.


 
So, you really didn't need chaps, but chainmail or platemail in that case.


----------



## BobUrban (Feb 19, 2013)

Chaps, like kevlar vests, do not stop stab wounds.  Cops will shoot the man with the knife before the man with the gun for a reason.


----------



## nate379 (Feb 19, 2013)

Understood.  Given how thick they are I didn't expect to get my leg stabbed that easily.


----------



## flhpi (Feb 20, 2013)

I have chaps that are always on when I cut. Just recently I bought a helmet with built in eye and hearing protection. Lowes has the 80 pack of foam ear plugs that I keep in my truck. I double up hearing protection when I cut. Always have steel toes on but they are not chain saw boots.  As far as gloves, I am a slacker. I really need to get some good ones that are protective for chain saw use.

When I was younger I was in the woods with my dad and the saw came down on his leg and gave him a good gash. He is a dentist so we went to the house and he sewed his leg up. After that I have always thought about what could happen out in the woods without anyone around to help.  

Whenever I go into the woods to cut or fell trees I let someone know where I am and always have a charged phone on my person, not in the truck. I also call and check in. After watching dad sew up his leg and several local farmers that were found under their tractors I try to use my head for more than just a hat rack.


----------



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I wonder what vintage of saw he was running? Many modern saws have designed shapes into them to prevent the chain from wrapping around like that. That's one reason the bottom section of the back handle on most saws is flat and wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Even bucking logs there is potential for kick-back, kick-out, chain failure and other dangerous situations. Chaps man. The #1 safety item for chainsaw work.


 
Glad to see there are no injuries reported in the manly junk area!


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Feb 20, 2013)

WarmGuy said:


> I ended up volunteering to cut his wood for him with my saw


 
You're a nice guy! If you didn't save his life you most likely save him a limb, and I don't mean tree limb.  It was a teachable moment, I hope you took advantage of it.


----------



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

WarmGuy said:


> I ended up volunteering to cut his wood for him with my saw.


 
FYI: I'm about to start working on a huge pile of stuff that needs bucked. I have a big 25" saw, with a brand new SHARP chain, it has no break, I have no gloves, no helmet, no ear protection, no chaps, this is my first time using a chainsaw, and I am a very weak and un-coordinated person.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 20, 2013)

Make sure to take a video for you tube.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't forget your ladder!


----------



## charly (Feb 20, 2013)

I pretty much wear it all,, had to for years doing line clearance, NYS DOT tree crew, and another independent Arborist outfit.  One thing people tend to forget is to make sure you wrap your thumb around the top handle,, that tends to lock your hand onto the handle..things we were taught in safety classes.. I never cut with the bar lined up with my body, unless I was climbing and blocking down trunk wood,,, then you have no choice..  Knock on wood,,, no cuts for me in over 30 years around saws.


----------



## charly (Feb 20, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Don't forget your ladder!


Guy told me some years ago,, his good friend -neighbor came over to help remove a good size limb off one of his trees by the driveway.. His neighbor did the ladder thing,, well as a large amount of limb weight was removed, the rest of the limb sprung up flipping the ladder back sending the guy to the ground were he laid dead in the guys driveway from a broken neck... homeowner felt terrible... Tie in with the proper gear!


----------



## schlot (Feb 20, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I wonder what vintage of saw he was running? Many modern saws have designed shapes into them to prevent the chain from wrapping around like that. That's one reason the bottom section of the back handle on most saws is flat and wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Even bucking logs there is potential for kick-back, kick-out, chain failure and other dangerous situations. Chaps man. The #1 safety item for chainsaw work.


 
Thank God, there isn't any dots around the groin.

Next time I saw, I'm breaking out the Speedo!


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Feb 20, 2013)

I would never argue the use of personal protection equipment (PPE), but sometimes common sense and good ole experience can trump the necessity of too much of it. I generally always wear ear protection, gloves and eye protection if I am using any sort of loud cutting equipment. I've been using my chainsaw for 30+ years and have yet to try on a pair of chaps. I will tell you that years ago I nicked my thigh once with the chainsaw, but again, that was due to lack of common sense on my part, I just wasn't focusing enough. I was just standing and looking at where I was going to make my next cut and let the spinning saw rest on my thigh. STUPID!
It's my personal choice not to wear chaps, not because I don't think they are a good idea, they are. But because I feel comfortable now that I can avoid making the same mistake, and I only cut a certain amount of wood every year so I'm willing to accept the low risk. If I was using my saw everyday, I'd probably change my mind.
I do make sure I wear ear and eye protection though, because there is simply no way to avoid the harm that loud equipment with flying bits of wood and sawdust does to your eyes and ears. That is where the common sense comes in.
Wearing chaps is like wearing a seat belt, is it smart to wear them? You bet!  Do I always wear a seat belt? I usually do when I'm in my car (it's the law after all),,,,,,,,  but I don't when I'm riding my motorcycle. 

_Disclaimer (Kids, don't try this at home)_


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2013)

Machria said:


> Glad to see there are no injuries reported in the manly junk area!


 


schlot said:


> Thank God, there isn't any dots around the groin. Next time I saw, I'm breaking out the Speedo!


 
You wait, there is someone out there dumb enough .....


----------



## charly (Feb 20, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> You wait, there is someone out there dumb enough .....


I was looking for that earlier,, someone had emailed it the other day.. Caption said I know, no hearing protection or safety glasses.. good one! Good post!


----------



## Machria (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey, I asked you guys to keep that picture of me private!@!


----------



## Como (Feb 20, 2013)

TreePapa said:


> My thought is that injury would be less with chaps that without. That is, if I were using an proper electric saw with a brake, etc. However: Stihl MSE 140 - $350. Chaps - $100. Helmet system - $65. Chainsaw gloves - $45. Plus sales tax on all that comes out to over $500. Yes, some of these can be found for less on Azamon, but I think I will stick to letting other folks buck the wood, i.e. tree guys and gardeners who stick pre-cut wood on the curb, or advertise it on CL. Even if I have to pay for wood sometimes, the outlay at any one time is far less. And since we just use the fireplace to warm up the den, it's not mission critical.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for you guys that do this properly. I just don't want to make the investment to do so, and I'm not willing to to "cut corners" with a chainsaw. Not ever.
> 
> ...


 
I see you have an X27, so do I.

However in terms of risk I would put that highest, followed by the splitter and then the chainsaw. Now I do not normally fell trees, if I did the tree would be first.

Helmets can certainly be useful, but not for bucking or splitting. Moving split wood maybe if there is more than one of you. I do not have chaps, but acknowledge there usefulness. I do have steel capped boots, my injuries so far have been bruises to lower legs from being banged by blocked wood. I need to get some shin guards.


----------



## charly (Feb 20, 2013)

Como said:


> I see you have an X27, so do I.
> 
> However in terms of risk I would put that highest, followed by the splitter and then the chainsaw. Now I do not normally fell trees, if I did the tree would be first.
> 
> Helmets can certainly be useful, but not for bucking or splitting. Moving split wood maybe if there is more than one of you. I do not have chaps, but acknowledge there usefulness. I do have steel capped boots, my injuries so far have been bruises to lower legs from being banged by blocked wood. I need to get some shin guards.


I wear my hard hat when ever I run my saw plus I use the ear muffs for hearing protection.. A co-worker on a tree crew told me of a kick back that happened to him in which his helmet took the brunt of the bar coming back...he said if he had no helmet on,,, his ear would have been history.. I got to see the helmet,,, one lucky guy...  the bar had hit the right front part of the helmet and ran down the side a bit, stopping short of his shoulder.


----------



## Como (Feb 20, 2013)

charly said:


> I wear my hard hat when ever I run my saw plus I use the ear muffs for hearing protection.. A co-worker on a tree crew told me of a kick back that happened to him in which his helmet took the brunt of the bar coming back...he said if he had no helmet on,,, his ear would have been history.. I got to see the helmet,,, one lucky guy... the bar had hit the right front part of the helmet and ran down the side a bit, stopping short of his shoulder.


 
I use full chisel and have never had a noticeable kickback, certainly nothing like that, now my main saw is 50cc Makita and probably 30% down on sea level performance due to the altitude. I would have to be leaning over with a loose hold, using the tip of the bar by the look of it etc etc.

I googled kickback and the first photo was of a neck injury, so a helmet would be no use. 

Ear muffs, well my chainsaw is not that noisy and I prefer to be more aware of what is happening around me. I also would not have it on full blast all the time, I do not mill.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 20, 2013)

bucking with no chaps and eye protection is just insane...the ear protection not there is just dumb. if felling with no head gear stupid. the lack of maintenance is just ignorant.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 20, 2013)

WarmGuy said:


> I ended up volunteering to cut his wood for him with my saw.


maybe that is what he was going for?!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Just FYI, chaps wont stop an electric saw.


Kevlar chaps WILL stop a chain saw...trust me, I owe my leg to kevlar chaps. way back when my neighbor lent me his, talked me into them, I got a pair and a week later was limbing and bucking and whooops, slipped off a limb and straight to where my femoral artery is, chaps probably saved my life and my leg for sure.


----------



## Machria (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, I'll agree with two things combo said.  One, I never wear hearing protection, a small chainsaw 18" is really not that loud.  I drive a twin diesel boat, THAT is loud!  

As for kickback, I hear and see it talked about all the time.  I've been using a chainsaw since I was about 16, not professionally and not often, just a few times a year to either clear a tree from a storm, or to make firewood.  And after all those years 30+, I have never experienced any kickback that was more than moving the saw blade 2 or 3 inches.   So I always wonder what the fuss about it is.  Maybe I'm just careful, or a wimpy cutter...?   I don't know.  I do take my time and am careful.  But I always wonder why all the talk about kickback.   Now I could name 3 or 4 other things that I do see happening easy, loss of balance, falling, loosing grip of saw, not paying attention.....   Those are the things that worry me.


----------



## Como (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> maybe that is what he was going for?!


That was my first thought, if female a certainty.

Just had a Baileys flyer come through, chaps will be on my buy list, I have a while before I will be cutting next so will wait for their next free postage.

Looks like we will at last last get some snow.


----------



## Como (Feb 21, 2013)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So what is the special training they talk about? I must try and induce it next time, in a controlled small way of course.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> You wait, there is someone out there dumb enough .....


awesome


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

Como said:


> chaps will be on my buy list


saved my life, literally. make sure they are Kevlar


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

Machria said:


> FYI: I'm about to start working on a huge pile of stuff that needs bucked. I have a big 25" saw, with a brand new SHARP chain, it has no break, I have no gloves, no helmet, no ear protection, no chaps, this is my first time using a chainsaw, and I am a very weak and un-coordinated person.


Quick! Draw up a quick will and leave your saw to me when you die?!?!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Kevlar chaps WILL stop a chain saw...trust me, I owe my leg to kevlar chaps. way back when my neighbor lent me his, talked me into them, I got a pair and a week later was limbing and bucking and whooops, slipped off a limb and straight to where my femoral artery is, chaps probably saved my life and my leg for sure.


 
Was it an _electric_ powered saw?  Electric saws put out waaaaay more torque than a gas powered saw.  Easy to stop a gas engine in it's tracks, no so much with electric.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 21, 2013)

never used an electric one, so maybe that is so....couldn't say


----------



## charly (Feb 21, 2013)

Como said:


> I use full chisel and have never had a noticeable kickback, certainly nothing like that, now my main saw is 50cc Makita and probably 30% down on sea level performance due to the altitude. I would have to be leaning over with a loose hold, using the tip of the bar by the look of it etc etc.
> 
> I googled kickback and the first photo was of a neck injury, so a helmet would be no use.
> 
> Ear muffs, well my chainsaw is not that noisy and I prefer to be more aware of what is happening around me. I also would not have it on full blast all the time, I do not mill.


In the situation with the bar hitting the helmet,,, the cutter had been bucking up a tree laying on some spring poles,, when the section of log was cut through it released a spring pole sending the bar back at the cutter hitting his helmet... I'll keep wearing my safety gear as I have seen it save people's lives,,, one person being hit in the head with a widow maker just needing stitches instead of a coffin.. I've never been hurt in 30 years of cutting and I don't plan on it now,,, plus I can still hear and see.


----------



## schlot (Feb 21, 2013)

As far as ppe - I leave my eye protection on all the time unless I'm taking a break. Had plenty of closes calls with branches to the eyes as I limbed with my axe or even dragging bucked pieces out of an area with other trees.


----------



## smokeater (Feb 22, 2013)

Lumber-Jack said:


> I would never argue the use of personal protection equipment (PPE), but sometimes common sense and good ole experience can trump the necessity of too much of it. I generally always wear ear protection, gloves and eye protection if I am using any sort of loud cutting equipment. I've been using my chainsaw for 30+ years and have yet to try on a pair of chaps. I will tell you that years ago I nicked my thigh once with the chainsaw, but again, that was due to lack of common sense on my part, I just wasn't focusing enough. I was just standing and looking at where I was going to make my next cut and let the spinning saw rest on my thigh. STUPID!
> It's my personal choice not to wear chaps, not because I don't think they are a good idea, they are. But because I feel comfortable now that I can avoid making the same mistake, and I only cut a certain amount of wood every year so I'm willing to accept the low risk. If I was using my saw everyday, I'd probably change my mind.
> I do make sure I wear ear and eye protection though, because there is simply no way to avoid the harm that loud equipment with flying bits of wood and sawdust does to your eyes and ears. That is where the common sense comes in.
> Wearing chaps is like wearing a seat belt, is it smart to wear them? You bet! Do I always wear a seat belt? I usually do when I'm in my car (it's the law after all),,,,,,,, but I don't when I'm riding my motorcycle.
> ...


 I agree,common sense is the number one safety rule.If someone wants to cut wood without wearing every piece of safety equipment known to man then that is thier business.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 27, 2013)

Paulywalnut said:


> Maybe because I'm in the hearing business, Audiologist, try and wear hearing protection.
> When you're 70 or 80 it will come back and bite you. Hearing aids are very small nowadays
> but pretty expensive


 
70 or 80? I'm 42 and after 20+ years working on stages and fabrication shops in the entertainment industry I'm already having issues. I wear hearing protection all the time now, but it seems the damage is done. Loud just plain hurts now. Protect your ears!


----------

